# D3's JBJ 28 Journal.



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

*Current stock list:

Celestial pearl danio (Danio margaritatus) x 6
Lambchop rasbora (Trigonostigma espei) x5
Golden Pencil fish ( Nannostomus beckfordi) x8
Otocinclus x 2
Scarlet badis (dario dario) x3
mystery snail x 4
Salt and Pepper Cory x 8*​
Hi all, i'm back after a long hiatus from the forums. Very few of you may remember my old 75gal planted tank I had going. Unfortunatly I was going through a foreclosure and the tank was going to be one the last things I moved. Well they guys showed up without a 30 day notice and dumped my fish tank in the front yard middle of winter killing everything and tossed the tank into a rolloff. 

Only thing I managed to salvage was a few pieces of drift wood. I think they stole my stand and canopy. I'm actually part of a civil suite against them because i'm not the only person they pulled this on. 

I still have the fluval ebi and a fluval edge V set up with some anubius and misc stuff. Edge just has a trio of chili rasbora, oto and a shrimp or two. 

anyhow on to the main subject. 

My 28gal desktop reef has always been a pain in the but. The stock LED lighting just never seemed to do much for coral growth. Recently i've been pulling a lot of 16 hr shifts at work and the tank really started to decline. Lost a few fish and had a nasty algae explosion. I was tired of looking at it. So on impulse last night I sold off all the inhabitants and cleaned it out. 

I still have some additional cleaning to do, going to hit all the coraline algae on the back wall with some CLR tomorrow. I might only run one the pumps as two may be too much flow. 










The lighting doesn't look that blue in person but I think it is still in the 14k spectrum. I might look into adding a few red and green Led's. I unplugged two rows of LED last night as I assume the 5 rows was a bit too strong. The 14k will be fine for plant growth i'm sure but not certain as to how fish will look under it. 










Pulled my driftwood stump out of the pond and gave it a good boil. Not quite sure if I like it in here or not. 










Used to sit on the left side of this tank



















As for inhabitants I really like micro fish so will probably go with those again. I had galaxy rasbora, otos, orange zebra otos, chili rasbora, pygmy cories, red pencil fish, micro crabs, several kinds of shrimp and dario hysgenon. 

Here's a couple random pictures





































speaking of micro fish. I may end up gluing a piece of sponge over the overflow vents to prevent smaller fish and shrimp from going into back sump area. Might need to drill a couple holes through background to prevent tank from overflowing if the sponge gets clogged. If i'm only running one pump I doubt it would be an issue though. 

>

Bump: Here's a couple crappy pics of the ebi and spec V

I need to scrape the glass and stuff










Large piece of anubius free floating that I had trimmed out the shrimp tank. I'm going to use that in the 28gallon.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

nice tank


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> nice tank


Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome back! :nerd:


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Craigthor said:


> Welcome back! :nerd:


Thanks! already getting excited trying to figure out what plants i'm going to do. I always liked the jungle look. I may do some jungle val, some crypts, anubius and maybe some red ludwigia. Will see what my LFS has. Aquarium adventure near me has a decent selection of aquatic plants. 

Debating on what substrate to use. Having difficulty sourcing black diamond blasting sand local. I imagine with dimensions of 18x22x22 that it would take at least 1.5 bags ecocomplete.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

woah I just read your foreclosure thing and that's horrible! sorry for your loss, I'd on my front porch with a gun or something like bring it!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> woah I just read your foreclosure thing and that's horrible! sorry for your loss, I'd on my front porch with a gun or something like bring it!


Thanks, yea it really pissed me off. I put a lot of time and money into building that tank not to mention its inhabitants.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Still not sure about the stock lighting. I'd like to keep the hood but can always take it off if I have to. I've never done my own LED lights but I'll start looking on ebay for some in the 6500k range to add. Worse case i'll make a top for the tank and use a t5 or pendant fixture.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking at the finnex 24/7 the 20" would only be $66 which isnt too bad. Just not sure how I feel about not having a canopy. Last thing I need is for fish to go carpet surfing or extra light spill reflecting off my gaming monitor. Thanks to the bowed front cutting glass for a top would be difficult.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I recommend this to everyone but no one actually takes this advice or goes for it. The Fluval Sky is the best light I've ever had on an aquarium and its 100$ (I think).

Bump: I recommend this to everyone but no one actually takes this advice or goes for it. The Fluval Sky is the best light I've ever had on an aquarium and its 100$ (I think).


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I took some CLR to the backwall, got 99% of the coraline algae off. I got it filled with water and vinegar and running overnight while im at work. Supposed to get into the 20s but should be fine with pumps running


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> I recommend this to everyone but no one actually takes this advice or goes for it. The Fluval Sky is the best light I've ever had on an aquarium and its 100$ (I think).
> 
> Bump: I recommend this to everyone but no one actually takes this advice or goes for it. The Fluval Sky is the best light I've ever had on an aquarium and its 100$ (I think).


I measured the top of the tank and it's 18" to outside lips of rim. Looks like the fluval skys smallest model would overhang about 6 inches which is a little too much. Especially since it's on my gaming desk. 

I need to do some more research. I do like that the fluval aquasky is a little more waterproof than the 24/7

I switched my water rez from RODI to just RO. Looks like i'm averaging a TDS of 23 which isn't too bad. I'll have to see how much Remineralize I need to get my TDS into the proper range. I used to keep the number of drops written on my water bucket with a fill line. Want to say like 10 drops or so.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is another light, haven't tried this one but reviews seem good  https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Aqua-...qid=1489284158&sr=1-7&keywords=fluval+aquasky
Its the AquaFreshPlant, that's a 48" but you can try to find a 12" or so, not sure if they have one just saw the light, researched. amazon-ed, linked lol
here are some others I saw, haven't researched.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019VS4BYM?psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N9PAL49?psc=1


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I may end up getting the aqua sky, looks like the legs can slide inward. I just don't like that it's not waterproof. Maybe i'll cut a piece of glass for the square half the tank and just leave the front bow open. I still have a glass pane in the basement just not overly thick.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I've dropped my aquasky in my water once or twice, wiped it off real good. But I didn't know it was water proof lol until now!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

actually the aquasky might work fine if I do it length wise. I believe it was 24" from front to back. I'll have to measure when i get home. just not sure if it would mount on the rounded part of rim well. 

Either way I'll start out with the stock hood for a few weeks while I save up for the light. I got one car payment left and then i'm finally out from under it.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

D3monic said:


> actually the aquasky might work fine if I do it length wise. I believe it was 24" from front to back. I'll have to measure when i get home. just not sure if it would mount on the rounded part of rim well.
> 
> Either way I'll start out with the stock hood for a few weeks while I save up for the light. I got one car payment left and then i'm finally out from under it.


 I abuse this light if you cant tell already haha, I have my light like 4" over my fluval v. Doesn't look good but I have to deal with it  bought wrong size then lost the receipt yay!!! go me!!! anyway, I have the actual glass light part, panel idk what you wanna call it sitting on the aquarium. like the light is sitting on the aquarium edge as it overhangs, hasn't gotten hot btw or anything.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

You should be perfect at 18" with the Finnex 24/7 getting about 40-50 par at that debth. I love my Finnex 24/7 48" it does great even at 23" from light to substrate. Check out Matt's review he did on it. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/871385-finnex-24-7-full-review.html


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Trying to figure out what fish i'm going to keep. Some of my favorites may be hard to find. Doesn't look like misjinx has them at the moment. 

My local fish store sometimes caries them but they are very sporadically stocked. 

My faves

Galaxy rasbora
pygmy cories
coral red pencil fish
orange zebra oto (hard one to find)
chili rasbora (lfs might get some more in)
regular oto's

Dario hysgenion or scarlet badis. These might be a bit too territorial for this small a tank. Even in my 75gal they had some territories on lockdown. Speaking of them... here's a video of them spawning in some java moss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SzeL_VdwYM


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Had an hour to play with the tank before night shift. Got the tank drained again, sprayed down and back into the house. Removed one the pumps and put a valve on the other so I can reduce flow if needed. Not too worried about life of the pump. I got several small waterfall pumps I can steal from my hydroponics if I need to. I ended up supergluing a small piece of foam over the overflow so shrimp and small fish can't get into back chambers. 










Not the prettiest job I admit










I got a buddy I used to work with checking to see if he has any bags of blasting slag at work. Pretty sure they used to use black beauty

Bump: I might drill two small holes lower on the back ball similar to what the fluvals have so if the overflow clogs it has an alternative suction point and wont just over fill the tank.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Debating on taking great stuff to the back wall and making a background. I used to do it in my dart frog Vivariums al the time. Could make a branch come out the wall like roots and then cover the great stuff in silicone and coat wall in sand and java moss or something to give it a natural bank look. Not sure how great stuff does completely submerged though and if it would become a nutrient sink.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Went to Aquarium adventures and picked up a bag of eco complete and some java moss. They have red ludwigia in stock. About the only thing that I want I could get from them. 

Did some experimenting with aquascaping. Not sure how I feel just yet. 

Thought about stealing the driftwood from my fluval spec but I didn't like how it looked in here










Nah










Pellia liverwort










Maybe i'll stick with this. Still need a top cap of black sand over the eco complete. I'll check petco tomorrow or take the drive to get black diamond though I only really need 10-15 lbs




























Tied the mosses down with some black sewing thread. After a few months i'll trim it off. xmas moss might look nice in here. 










Can't see it very well but there's a little cave that goes all the way through under the stump










Plenty more anubius I can steal from the shrimp tank if I wanted but I think that's enough for this tank. 










Spec looking a little more open and barren after I stole half it's plants










I need to trim some the overgrown roots


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

As for plants I'm thinking maybe










1. Something tall and whispy like jungle val or maybe red ruben sword. Might not be enough space there for a sword. 

2. Another taller plant, maybe red ludwigia?

3 blyxia japonica or Echinodorus Tenellus

4. Foreground plants... baby tears? Ug I never had luck with. 

5. I really want to work in some dwarf pennywort. Here or somewhere at least.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Ran some errands and picked up some black diamond and blains farm and fleet. $15 for a 50lb bag. Still cheaper than petco for a 20lb bag of sand. 

Hit aquarium adventure. Picked up a few plants and 4 otos 3 endlers for the spec. 

Lots of offshoots 










Got the jbj all planted nice










Filled the tank about half way and the damn stump floated on me. I guess it dried out too much. I ended up having to drill through some slate rock and screwing it to the bottom of the stump. Messed up my whole aquascape and now the stump doesn't sit quite right. 










It did make the cave bigger though I guess.....

Stump was pointing straight up now it lunges forward because the rock underneath. 



















Fish drawer cleaned out and organized for freshwater



















Found a thing of Jakes veggie sticks while cleaning the drawer out. Thought I had been out for years. Shrimp love this stuff. 










Otos like it too


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Added a couple poor quality shrimp culls to get things moving along.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Tank still a little cloudy this afternoon. Added a small bag of carbon to see if it will help clear it up.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

you said you where debating a foreground, Pearlweed once it gets adapted to the tank will grow, like a weed. Makes a beautiful carpet. Cousin of DBT


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> you said you where debating a foreground, Pearlweed once it gets adapted to the tank will grow, like a weed. Makes a beautiful carpet. Cousin of DBT


not sure if i'll be doing anything in the foreground anymore. Tank looks pretty crowded already. I may end up removing some the micro sword. They gave me way too much I even tossed some.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

D3monic said:


> I even tossed some.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

lol, it was $3 for a portion and they gave me 3 big handfulls


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Tanks still cloudy... hmm. Thoughts on what I could do to clear it up other than carbon? I got filter floss, sponge and bio pellet things in the filter compartment and a small bag of carbon free floating in back chamber water flow.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

im not sure if purigen works for this or not?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> im not sure if purigen works for this or not?


Probably not purigen as it's for phosphates. Not sure about chemi pure. I removed the sponge I glued over the overflow and turned up the pump to get things turning over faster. Headed off to work. Will see how it looks in the morning. Not a fan of using clarifiers. I remember when I filled my 75gal and used black diamond it was cloudy for a handful of days but then was crystal clear.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

aaah ok, yea I've never used purigen before so I still have to "gain that experience" lol


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Purigen is awesome . Especially in reef tanks. Same with chemi pure elite.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I Picked up 6 Juvenile captive breed CPDs at aquarium adventure today. Originally I was going to put them in the spec but after testing the water on the 28gal I decided to toss them in there to get things going. 










Seemed like some the plants were messed up, either from drying out while planting or light burn. I can't tell which so I taped some window screen over the lights to help everything adjust. CPD seemed to like it too as they started coming out into the open afterward.










Riccia looks like it's starting to recover though



















The CPD took right to some white worms even though they was a little big for them.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

When cleaning my shrimp tank I noticed a tiny shadow panda. Only the second one i've ever seen since I started this tank. Years ago I had one BKK. 

Pics are blurry. I tried but couldn't get one in focus











































































CPD are adjusting well










Hot peppers, my other hobby





































Bump: Hopefully the shrimp makes it to adult hood and maintains its blue stripes.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just ordered the fennix planted 24/7 for the tank. Should be here by thursday. Check on shrimp tank this am and Blue is still alive. Be nice if this shadow panda makes it to adulthood


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

More shimp pics because... yea


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome looking shrimp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I cant, not like basically everything you post I mean really... "Must hit... like... button!" lol me 
Nice peppers! mine just sprouted in the green house... lucky lol Lovely shrimp to! how many of the shadow pandas you figure you have in there? I was always scared to get CPD's because they may eat my shrimp, do they? or will some fry still survive?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> Awesome looking shrimp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 



BettaBettas said:


> I cant, not like basically everything you post I mean really... "Must hit... like... button!" lol me
> Nice peppers! mine just sprouted in the green house... lucky lol Lovely shrimp to! how many of the shadow pandas you figure you have in there? I was always scared to get CPD's because they may eat my shrimp, do they? or will some fry still survive?


I think there's only one shadow panda though hopefully i'm wrong. It's so tiny it took me all day to finally spot it right in front of my face.

These shrimp are in my fluval ebi. 

Pretty sure cpd would eat them. though if tank was heavily planted with cover some could survive. 

I appreciate the likes, this forum is pretty dead. Good to know i'm not just talking to myself. I kind of remember why I stopped posting here in the first place.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I picked up 6 more otos bringing my current count to 9, also grabbed two mystery snails.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Sounds like you have a good cleaning crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Bump:


D3monic said:


> Just ordered the fennix planted 24/7 for the tank. Should be here by thursday. Check on shrimp tank this am and Blue is still alive. Be nice if this shadow panda makes it to adulthood


Did you the newest SE?

Woot from posting in your journal I am now "Planted Tank Obsessed"


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think it's the SE. Congrats on the new title!


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

@D3monic
I am a computer nerd, and couldnt help but notice a beefy PC in the background, what kind of hardware do you have
(Totally off-topic, but hey, I like computers)


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

sohankpatel said:


> @D3monic
> 
> I am a computer nerd, and couldnt help but notice a beefy PC in the background, what kind of hardware do you have
> 
> (Totally off-topic, but hey, I like computers)




Lol same here. We have like 6 pc's in our house. Can never have too many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Fantastic pictures of the tanks and their inhabitants. I really like the layout as well. Good luck with everything although it doesn't seem like you will need it.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

sohankpatel said:


> @D3monic
> I am a computer nerd, and couldnt help but notice a beefy PC in the background, what kind of hardware do you have
> (Totally off-topic, but hey, I like computers)





clownplanted said:


> sohankpatel said:
> 
> 
> > @D3monic
> ...


Thanks guys, been a long time since I built that computer but still runs everything on max.

Case is a corsair graphite series case

Mobo asus sabertooth 990fx

Cpu AMD fx8350 8 core OC to 4.2 ghz

Dual radeon HD7850 2gb graphics cards 

And 16gig ram though I keep meaning to upgrade to 32gig


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh and cpu water cooled.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

sdwindansea said:


> Fantastic pictures of the tanks and their inhabitants. I really like the layout as well. Good luck with everything although it doesn't seem like you will need it.


Thank, I feel I still got quite a bit more tweaking to do but once things start to fill in i'm sure i'll be happier.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Mystery snails are putting some work in. I'm really liking them. I may pick up a few more. They've been going to town on the aglae and are all over the tank. 

Lost one the new otos. I figured I would, seem like the ones that are slightly lighter color than the others don't last long. I thought to tell them not to give me that one but figured i'd experiment and sure enough it died the next day. 

got a nice ROAK on the way with a few of the plants I was looking for, blyxa japiconia (sp) , pennywort and a few others. 

20mm pollen co2 diffuser arrived today. Just need to take my tank in tomorrow to get refilled. hoping I can find a place that will do it for cheap.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got the CO2 tank filled today, drilled a hole through the side of the desk so I could keep it underneath. 










Got it plugged into the aquacontroller. Current schedule is 11am-6pm on. 










ROAK plant shipment came in today. Some nice trimmings and blyxa japonica which I was wanting to add to the tank. 










Also picked up some golden pencil fish and a few more mystery snails. 










They seem to like schooling with the otos




































































































Blue is getting a little bigger. Can finally get it partially in focus


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Random pic dump from Iphone




























The cave





































Usually only 5 of the 6 cpd school together. The other one usually kind of hides though I do see it join the pack once in a while. Still pretty skittish. They dart behind the stump when every I approach. 










What I assume is the dominant male of the pencil fish


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Grabbed a betta today. They had a really neat looking butterfly one. Wife put the squash on it because it was $15. Made me get a $8 one. This is why you don't bring the significant other to the store with you lol. 




























they also had a really pretty metallic blue crowntail female. I almost grabbed her. I don't have tankage to keep them separate though.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Picked up two of the wispy plants in the back. Forgot the name but going back for 3 more thursday or saturday. Smaller and sturdier than jungle val but exactly what I was looking for for the 28gal. I'll end up moving the other plants in front of these.



















My pencil fish aren't so torpedo shaped any more. Lol, they love their white worms. 




























Not sure what kind of eggs they are, google mystery snail eggs and they don't look like those but they are all over the tank. 





































Probably going to ditch that sword on the left. 










Moved my two lambsbread rasbora to this tank










The wendtii recovering nicely


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I picked up a trio of scarlet badis today and 4 more cpd. 










probably a subordinate male?










beautiful male 










picked up a few more of the cyperus helferi










really enjoying the finnex 24/7 light. Dusk mode the reds really pop



















Especially on the lambchop rasbora










My fat ass golden pencil fish



















Ramen night


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow that scarlet badis male is very beautiful. Good pickup. Yeah I love the different modes in 24/7. I only use it in 24/7 mode from 6am to 8am and 6pm to 9pm. The other times I have it on max light. Have to because need all par I can get due to deep(24") tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> Wow that scarlet badis male is very beautiful. Good pickup. Yeah I love the different modes in 24/7. I only use it in 24/7 mode from 6am to 8am and 6pm to 9pm. The other times I have it on max light. Have to because need all par I can get due to deep(24") tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you manually changing it every day, or is it on a timer some how? So far it seems like everything is growing fine, wouldn't mind total darkness sooner. Feel like it could be feeding algae growth. Not that the otos mind.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> are you manually changing it every day, or is it on a timer some how? So far it seems like everything is growing fine, wouldn't mind total darkness sooner. Feel like it could be feeding algae growth. Not that the otos mind.




Wish I could do that on a timer. Manually changing it. Price to pay for best of both worlds with cool sunrise, sunset and max light. As long as it's in 24/7 mode previously my timer turns it on at 6:am and it starts at beginning of 24/7 cycle. Then at 8am I change to max setting. Then at 6pm change to 6pm time in 24/7 mode then timer turns it completely off at 9pm. So only have to change setting twice each day. Not bad. 

How high is your tank? I did a bunch of par readings with my Seneye if you are interested in seeing. Finnex 24/7 Planted PAR/LUX/Kelvin/PUR readings

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...forums/showthread.php?p=10017666&share_type=t
In case that link doesn't work http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...24-7-planted-par-lux-kelvin-pur-readings.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> Wish I could do that on a timer. Manually changing it. Price to pay for best of both worlds with cool sunrise, sunset and max light. As long as it's in 24/7 mode previously my timer turns it on at 6:am and it starts at beginning of 24/7 cycle. Then at 8am I change to max setting. Then at 6pm change to 6pm time in 24/7 mode then timer turns it completely off at 9pm. So only have to change setting twice each day. Not bad.
> 
> How high is your tank? I did a bunch of par readings with my Seneye if you are interested in seeing. Finnex 24/7 Planted PAR/LUX/Kelvin/PUR readings
> 
> ...


I want to say it's like 16" from light to substrate. 

Yea if you got par readings that will save me having to borrow one from the reef club.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> I want to say it's like 16" from light to substrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea if you got par readings that will save me having to borrow one from the reef club.




Just updated previous post with the link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's what my current stock list looks like. Getting close to max. Would still like to add around 6 of the salt and pepper corys.

Celestial pearl danio (Danio margaritatus) x 10
Lambchop rasbora (Trigonostigma espei) x2
Golden Pencil fish ( Nannostomus beckfordi) x4
Otocinclus x 6
Scarlet badis (dario dario) x3
mystery snail x 4


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> Here's what my current stock list looks like. Getting close to max. Would still like to add around 6 of the salt and pepper corys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't you have 9 ottos? I lost a couple. All other fish are good but the ottos seem to be really sensative to who knows what. I'm now down to 1 [emoji30]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

those are a lot better than the par readings I got with my 4 bulb T5 ho lights on the 75 










Bump:


clownplanted said:


> Didn't you have 9 ottos? I lost a couple. All other fish are good but the ottos seem to be really sensative to who knows what. I'm now down to 1 [emoji30]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I lost a few otos and a couple the shrimp culls. Probably ammonia, been to lazy to test. Just did water changes instead.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

oops those where readings with only 2 bulbs. This was 4 but still


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just picked up 8 corydoras habrosus. I was mad the dude kept smashing them with the net trying to catch them but then the Girl only rang me up for one so got them all for $2.10. They are acclimating now.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Corys!




























These pencil fish will eat until they burst



















Yea pretty sure these are subordinate males


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't see any losses this morning before I left for work so that is promising. See if I can get a head count tonight


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I lost a few of my CPD to my overflow, i've put a mesh over the overflow but it impedes the water flow a bit and I run the risk of over flowing the tank if it gets clogged at all. I need to drill a few small holes in the rear wall to allow water to pass as a safety measure. 

I picked up 4 more of the golden pencil fish totaling 8 now and 3 more lambchop rasbora making a total of 5. All the pygmy corys are doing great and eating like pigs.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

someone had posted a 125gal free in my fb group. I jumped on it right away only to find out it also comes with 4 5" red belly piranha and a large pleco... I assured him they was going to a good home but at the same time i'm not certain as to how long I will keep them for. I'm more of a fan of micro fish not to mention piranha are ugly. I got a few buddies who may want them or I can surrender them to the local fish store. They have a large display tank with piranha. 

Free is Free though. Comes with everything pictured.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> someone had posted a 125gal free in my fb group. I jumped on it right away only to find out it also comes with 4 5" red belly piranha and a large pleco... I assured him they was going to a good home but at the same time i'm not certain as to how long I will keep them for. I'm more of a fan of micro fish not to mention piranha are ugly. I got a few buddies who may want them or I can surrender them to the local fish store. They have a large display tank with piranha.
> 
> 
> 
> Free is Free though. Comes with everything pictured.




For sure free is free that's a good score. Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

So the dude messaged me last minute saying there was a change of plans. Which probably means someone offered him money for the it instead. Oh well, wife was already starting to bitch about another tank. 

Pigs eating





































Eating white worms

https://youtu.be/LKs33HS1pqU

The shrimp eating

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vSH_hFIzVo


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome. Really enjoyed the videos bud. 
Thinking of doing a shrimp only tank for my new 20 gallon long. What kind of shrimp are yours? They look really cool. Do I need certain water parameters? Kh and gh is 6. Ph 7.7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

clownplanted said:


> Awesome. Really enjoyed the videos bud.
> Thinking of doing a shrimp only tank for my new 20 gallon long. What kind of shrimp are yours? They look really cool. Do I need certain water parameters? Kh and gh is 6. Ph 7.7.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Those are crystal red and crystal black shrimp. I'm also doing a shrimp only tank and for red cherry shrimp, water parameters and generally flexible but the ph should be on the lower side, 6.7-7.3 ish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> Those are crystal red and crystal black shrimp. I'm also doing a shrimp only tank and for red cherry shrimp, water parameters and generally flexible but the ph should be on the lower side, 6.7-7.3 ish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Interesting. Mine is generally 7.8 or so from tap. Will be 6.8 with co2 though. Are they fine with the ph swings due to co2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

clownplanted said:


> Interesting. Mine is generally 7.8 or so from tap. Will be 6.8 with co2 though. Are they fine with the ph swings due to co2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1 whole ph drop is pretty large... I'm not a pro on this so can't say for sure, but try to buffer the ph so it doesn't drop so much suddenly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> Awesome. Really enjoyed the videos bud.
> Thinking of doing a shrimp only tank for my new 20 gallon long. What kind of shrimp are yours? They look really cool. Do I need certain water parameters? Kh and gh is 6. Ph 7.7.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are CRS, to be honest, I haven't tested the parameters in that tank in over 4 years. I don't even know the temp. Only thing I know is my TDS is around 130ppm

I wen't a few years doing zero mait on it. Only topping off the water. I hardly even fed them. I just started taking care of it again.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> 1 whole ph drop is pretty large... I'm not a pro on this so can't say for sure, but try to buffer the ph so it doesn't drop so much suddenly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well the 1 point ph drop is what you want when running co2. Ph buffering would defeat purpose I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I get around a 1 point drop in my tank as well. Average from 6.4 to 7.6


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> I get around a 1 point drop in my tank as well. Average from 6.4 to 7.6




I should be good then as that's about what it is in my 60. 20 will get co2 soon so will be same as far as that goes. Sweet. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> I get around a 1 point drop in my tank as well. Average from 6.4 to 7.6




One more question. Are they hardy shrimp like amano are or are they more sensative to maybe higher tds? I have amano shrimp in my 60 and are fine at 250tds so wonder if the shrimp you have would be ok also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> One more question. Are they hardy shrimp like amano are or are they more sensative to maybe higher tds? I have amano shrimp in my 60 and are fine at 250tds so wonder if the shrimp you have would be ok also?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a lot of it has to do with the conditions from which you received them. If they came from immaculate clean low tds water they would have issues surviving a change to higher TDS water. 

PS. To clarify my comment in regards to the 1 point ph change was on my community tank not the shrimp. I got no idea what the PH is in there but I'm pretty sure the shrimp substrate had some buffering quality. Whatever it was that came with the fluval ebi's.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got around to doing some tests. Not overly thrilled about them. Was expecting some nitrates but not nitrite. 

Nitrite = 1.0

Nitrate = 0

Ammonia = 0


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Did a 5 gal water change. Assuming the nitrite is because all the organic waste that was free in the water. I changed out the media the other day for some of InTanks filter floss and a 100 micron polishing pad. They are starting to make a difference in clarity. I'll test nitrite again in a day or two. 

Also added a capful of excell.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Nitrite zero today. 

So are nitrates... 

Got some thread algae popping up in the tank. Taking a toothbrush to it. 

only ferts I have on hand are Flourish exel and brightwells FlourinGro. Not sure which one I should really dose.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> Nitrite zero today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would get some nitrogen in there. At least 5ppm. Mad plants means happy algae. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> I would get some nitrogen in there. At least 5ppm. Mad plants means happy algae.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to start dosing 8 drops daily of the flouringro and see if I can bring it up. 

I need to look into what else I should dose. Be it Flourish or brightwells flourinmulti.

Looks like both are pretty similar except brightwell doesn't supply nitrogen or phosphorus as per their recommendation that should be maintained separately.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> I'm going to start dosing 8 drops daily of the flouringro and see if I can bring it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to look into what else I should dose. Be it Flourish or brightwells flourinmulti.




For nitrates either of these would work. 









All in one this is great http://nilocg.com/thrive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

clownplanted said:


> For nitrates either of these would work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I have on hand. Brightwell Aquatics - FlorinGro

Bump: i've heard about the thrive had never looked into it.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

D3monic said:


> This is what I have on hand. Brightwell Aquatics - FlorinGro
> 
> Bump: i've heard about the thrive had never looked into it.




It's good stuff. Many here use and love it. I use his diy liquid macros and micros ferts. Great stuff. All you need in two bottles. Soooooo much easier than the Flourish line. http://nilocg.com/diy-ei-liquid-fertilizer/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

update pic while feeding tonight


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

officially way over stocked lol. 

golden pencil fish x8
oto x 6
pygmy cory x 8
CPD x 5?
chili rasbora x 8 (new additions, may lose one or two)
lambchop rasbora x 5
scarlet badis x 3

according to aqua advisor i'm stocked to 123% lol


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

don't mind all the light glare from patio doors


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't mind the water clarity, I just did a water change and fed them so there's lots of particulate floating around. 










Female CPD looks like she could be hydrated.. either that or ate too many white worms lol


----------

